# ROCKFORD EPX II NEEDS REPAIR!!!



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

i think i have an issue in the power supply... blows 3amp fuse when powered up i called ROCKFORD and they didn't know what a EPX was tried to sell me a 360.2 help please!!!!!!


----------



## Kane (Mar 3, 2009)

what about getting a hold of Steve Abbott? He might be able to point you in the right direction?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> i called ROCKFORD and *they didn't know what a EPX was* tried to sell me a 360.2


That's hilarious. Mine's broken, too. I never did get around to fixing it.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

the number for the rockford fosgate repair center is 704 575 2134... i believe the flat rate for fixing the symmetry epx 2 is 180 bucks........ that even includes replacing the remote....


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

quietfly said:


> the number for the rockford fosgate repair center is 704 575 2134... i believe the flat rate for fixing the symmetry epx 2 is 180 bucks........ that even includes replacing the remote....


Really? My remote is thrashed. Seems like a good price!


----------



## Kane (Mar 3, 2009)

epx2 is a nice piece of machinery! Had one a while back


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

mine powers up fine but controller doesn't power up....... anybody got an extra controller they wanna sell........


----------



## xaman74 (Nov 6, 2005)

jcorkin said:


> mine powers up fine but controller doesn't power up....... anybody got an extra controller they wanna sell........


I have a EPXII in very good cosmetic condition, but have a problem, the overall sound its no good, when i tray to ecualize the signal the right channel show a notorious fade...Its a 14 channel Eq card version.
Anyone know something about this problem??


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

xaman74 said:


> I have a EPXII in very good cosmetic condition, but have a problem, the overall sound its no good, when i tray to ecualize the signal the right channel show a notorious fade...Its a 14 channel Eq card version.
> Anyone know something about this problem??


Try removing and re-seating the EQ card. The pin connections get oxidized and cause this sort of problem.


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

Eric D on the phoenixphorum used to work for rockford as a tech. he might beable to fix like new?? tell him I sent you.

Brad


----------

